# Record Non-Typical



## G7

I have a buddy down in Iowa who just called and told me the new record non-typical whitetail was taken a few days back. It scored 322, and get this, was shot during early youth season by a 15 yr old. I am going to get more details shortly. It will probably hit the news next week.


----------



## G7

The rumor was true.

Rack from Albia hunter's deer appears bound for record book
By JULI PROBASCO-SOWERS
Register Staff Writer
10/09/2003
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
An Albia teenager has won the lottery of hunting.

Tony Lovstuen, 15, shot a whitetail buck deer Sept. 29 in Monroe County. The animal sported what is believed to be the largest deer antlers ever recorded taken by a hunter.

"A person could live three lifetimes and never see a deer rack like that," said Randy McPherren, conservation officer with the Iowa Department of Natural Resources. He's also an official measurer for the Boone and Crockett Club, an organization that scores and records horns and antlers from North American trophy game. The club has the most widely recognized scoring system.

The teen, accompanied by his father, Doug Lovstuen, shot the deer with a black powder gun during youth deer season. The animal was about 7 or 8 years old and weighed 250 to 300 pounds.

The antlers have eight normal symmetrical tines and 30 abnormal tines pointing in different directions off the main parts.

Doug Lovstuen was keeping details and most photos secret as he negotiated with hunting magazines and other hunting interests looking for an exclusive story about the nontypical antlers. Tony wasn't available to comment Wednesday.

The antlers are scored by a formula that includes measuring different widths and lengths. The score for the rack from Tony's buck is 322. The record for this type of rack now is a little over 295.

A Boone and Crockett official said it was too early to tell whether the Albia buck was a record because other whitetails might be out there that haven't been entered yet.

State wildlife officials have said that other prize antlers have been valued at more than $20,000. The antlers from Tony's deer are larger and could be worth a lot more.


----------



## fishhook

If you go to espn.com, look at the outdoors area. There is an article of this buck there. Apparantley people have been chasing this buck for a few years. It has been photographed many times and seen by many.


----------



## Ron Gilmore

Nice deer and great for a kid to get. Iwill bet that many will try and elminate or limit the youth season because of this though. SOrry to sound pessimistic but I will buy the first beer if I am wrong.


----------



## fishhook

and maybe it should. I think the youth season is a great thing...but too many of the large mature bucks are very vulnerable this time of year. And if we are overpoplulated with does anyway, why not make it a doe season? The first deer i ever harversted was a doe, and i can tell you i wasn't dissapointed in the least. You'll always remember the first time....women or wildlife..... :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Ron Gilmore

How are they more vunreable this time of year, as to during the rut, when the need to breed makes them dumb and dumber. I am not sure I follow this line of thought.

I read on another site about the youth waterfopwl season driving ducks out so that when the big boys get to play they didn't have birds to shoot. I hope this is not the line of thinking you are taking on this. I listened to all of this when the youth season was being looked at.

The bowhunters where worried that the big mulely bucks would be harvested leaving them with nothing. Taking a deer the first time buck or doe is a once in a life time thing. Should they be limited just so a trophy makes it to the fall season for gun? Then maybe we should eliminate bowhunters from taking bucks until after the gun season. Then prohibit vehicle travel over 15 mph in area's with big racked deer.


----------



## mhprecht

If this "bruiser" is 7-8 years old then its safe to assume his genes have been passed on and maybe they'll be another one of these guys in the area in a couple years. Congratulations to the 15 year old!

I'm doing military time in Germany. Investigated hunting here. Completed the course offered to miltary members to become a Jager (Hunter). Never did make it to the woods though. Europeans have interesting perspectives on hunting. A little different from the U.S. A little more formalized and regulated. But that's the way with all things European.

In any event, I'm happy to have discovered this forum. Allows me to "hunt" vicariously through the postings here...and plan for next year.


----------



## smalls

I agree with Ron. The reason for the youth season isn't to shoot does. The reason is to get kids out when there isn't so much pressure and give them a quality hunt. Let them have the opportunity at shooting a big buck and be happy for them when they do. I would bet most who challenge the any deer youth season do it out of jealousy rather than out of managemental concern.


----------



## djleye

Any one have a picture or a link to a picture of this buck....I can't seem to find one anywhere??


----------



## SHOOTINGGREENHEADS

There are NO pictures available for anyone...I heard that the kid's father has kept everything on the dl. Supposedly there is a book/movie/storie deal along with a sale of the mount involved for major $$$$$. I would imagine a picture will be released after the official scoring takes place some time in the next two weeks. If they were to release a picture I heard that they were affraid of a replication being made before they can cash in on the deer. From the sounds of things this deer should set the kid up for life. It will be an interesting story once it is all published and released. How much?????? I find it hard to believe, but I've heard anywhere from 1 to 6 mill for the storie rights and the mount??? I wonder if the hunt was videotaped???


----------



## G7

I have heard the story and it sounds like they will be able to sell hundreds of thousands of magazines because of it. It goes something like this: This little town has known about this deer for years, multiple sightings etc..
In a weird twist, the father of this 15 yr old shot this deer a couple of years back. He obviously wounded it and he and some buddies searched for it for the next five days with no success. He was relieved to find the deer sheds over the next two years, and knew that it was still out there for the taking. He ends up seeing it this year with his 15 yr old and his kid gut shoots it with a muzzeloader. They don't find it until the next day. Can you imagine the feeling the father had when they couldn't find it right away!

This comes from a source close to the Fam, pretty amazing if all this stuff comes out in a few weeks. The kid is a instant millionaire.


----------



## fishhook

This deer has been known as the walking world record from the information i have read. Pretty amazing really. A picture of the deer in velvet (they think it's the same one from the info i have) can be seen at www.iowadeer.com/demosite/listings/2.html


----------



## djleye

I can't believe that this deer would be worth that kind of money... Unbelievable. To set the kid up for life... That is nuts!!!!


----------



## Leg749

I've got a pic but I can't figure out hoe to post it. Can I send to someone to post it.

Lee


----------



## SiouxperDave25

Is this the deer? Chris posted it his photo album.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/members/ph ... 2&start=40


----------



## win4win

Nope that aint the one.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Leg749 said:


> I've got a pic but I can't figure out hoe to post it. Can I send to someone to post it.
> 
> Lee


Here's a tutorial if you'd like to give it a try, otherwise you can send it to me and I'll post 'er up for ya!

[email protected]


----------



## Ref

Go to: www.iowadeer.com

You'll see a story and pictures of the Iowa buck (shot near Albia) still in velvet from a year or two ago. Word has it that no pictures have been released from this year. I read in my latest copy of North American Whitetail Magazine that their publication wil have the story and pictures in their next edition.


----------



## Ref

I just tried to get into the iowadeer.com site and I think they must have changed their site because it now says only members can access their site. You can also go to www.boone-crockett.org. Then click on Trophy Watch. Then click on "History in Iowa" There will be a previous picture of the Albia buck.


----------



## pjb1816

I found a "real" picture of the deer when it was still alive. Apparently the family won't release a picture yet.










crazy if you were the kid huh. Imagine trying to beat that trophy later in life!

Phil


----------



## bigblackfoot

Phil, give CLyde a couple more years. :wink:


----------



## IAHunter

From the reports I'm hearing here in Iowa, there is another on down in that area that is around the same size. That area has produced two of the top three non-typicals in Iowa (now three of the top four). If rumors are correct (take it with a grain of salt) one of the head honchos from Buckmasters had purchased the farm next or near the one this deer was taken from about six months ago. Farm prices have tripled in the area over night and there are currently no listings for the area in the state paper when there used to be six to ten listings just a month ago. I keep an eye on farm listings and prices. God help Iowa if another record is taken, but the chances are pretty good.

IaHunter


----------



## Buck Buster

It is so wild that that a teenager got to take this buck! I am 14 and shot my first Buck this year it was a spike, but I was so stoked I got to shoot that deer, and I can only amagine what it would be like to shoot something of that caliber!!!!!!!!


----------



## IAHunter

The buck will go on its first display at Larry Zach's studio in Ankeny, IA at the end of Nov. It will be for two days only and no cameras will be allowed.

IaHunter


----------



## ikeslayer

So it has been past the 60 day drying break. Did anybody hear what this slob scored or are there any pictures yet or is the old man still waiting for the greenbacks. That is truely a HUGE buck. but what does it score.


----------



## njsimonson

Buck Buster -

I too shot my first buck this year, a decent 4x4. (Heck, I'm 25 years old!) I think for us, our hunting futures are much brighter than young Lovstuen, I mean, what a disappointment it will be for him to take a 6x6 some day (yawn...), after holding this record. Kudos to you on your first buck as well!

-----

I have the Lovstuen buck (using an underground website picture) posted on my website, I also have the Ontario buck posted as well.

Check them out at www.geocities.com/njsimonson/ghostbuck.html

The Lovstuen buck scored 322 4/8 green...319 4/8 final.

More on the final scoring, and the live picture seen about a dozen posts back is available at:
http://espn.go.com/outdoors/hunting/s/h ... re_LB.html


----------

